# Incline hammer presses. 6 plates each side...



## saltylifter (Apr 5, 2016)

Not sure how everyone feels about these but fukc it I love them and always get a good pump.
Went heavy today.
Started with
1 plate for 15 reps
2 plates for 15 reps
3 plates for 10
4 plates for 10
5 pages for 8 
6 plates for 3 fukc that.

 Finished chest with 
Flat BB 4x8-12
Decline BB 4x10
Cable Flys 4x10-15....
Not a bad international chest day..


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2016)

3rd rep was a grinder but you stuck it out. Nice set!


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 5, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> 3rd rep was a grinder but you stuck it out. Nice set!



Thanks man. 
I did 5 plates for 8 reps right befofe that but my camera guy pressed the pic button and not the record button so I went hard for nothing and was spent with 6 plates.
Oh well you live and learn.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 5, 2016)

strong lift bro ! way to get after it


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 6, 2016)

Youre a big strong dude pushing heavy weight.

Go ahead get arrogant more explosive make some noise.

Unleash the beast!


----------



## thqmas (Apr 6, 2016)

I only read the title "...6 plates each side" and knew it was posted by salty.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 6, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Youre a big strong dude pushing heavy weight.
> 
> Go ahead get arrogant more explosive make some noise.
> 
> Unleash the beast!



Will give it a go tonight. Light weight babyyyy


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 6, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I only read the title "...6 plates each side" and knew it was posted by salty.



That's what gave it away..I'll have to  go incognito next time


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 6, 2016)

nice work man.....i cant move that kind of weight.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn that's beast brother .. I might be able to hit 5 for a few ... While I'm on...


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 6, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> nice work man.....i cant move that kind of weight.



Thanks man. Trying to go for more size then strength. I try and train for both.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 8, 2016)

Beast.  Thanks for making my shoulders hurt!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 9, 2016)

ccpro said:


> Beast.  Thanks for making my shoulders hurt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk



If my chest pump gave your shoulders a pump and they hurt now from that you are welcome my friend.


----------

